# general bird question



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi , what is your general feeling about when you see a bird ( near here its usually pigeons) sitting huddled on the ground whether to step in and help or not? what im trying to say is how do you know for sure when a bird needs help and when you are just interfering?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you can catch it it needs help


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

A few months ago my husband brought home a pigeon he found huddled in the gutter at the side of a road. The poor thing was quite alert and didn't seem to mind being handled so I think it was a pet or a racing pigeon. It had rings on it's leg. Unfortunately one of it's legs was just swinging and obviously broken. I took it to the vets and they said that all they could do for it was put it to sleep. The break was high up and not fixable. They said that they could trace the owner from the details on the rings and would let the owner know.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> If you can catch it it needs help


To right


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If I can catch it I take it to the vets.


----------

